# Co Op insurance views ??



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has views on CoOperative insurance ?? 
They seem ULTRA competitive and are offering better cover for 184 quid for our home insurance than our renewal notice from MMA who want £326 !!! 
Co Op include legal expenses and virtually all the excesses are less !!

Also tried Direct line who offer same cover buit without the legal expenses cover for £225..

Advice on the above companies please ?? Thanks !!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Either will be fine IMO. They are both very big, reputable insurers and you shouldn't have issues with either.

As with any contract of insurance, make sure you're happy with the T&C's so there's no surprises just in case (not trying to patronise, but some might be surprised after reading their policies).


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Used them for years without issue..


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

I used to work for them as an insurance agent 20 years ago. They always seemed to be fair when a claim was made. Maybe times have changed but one thing hasn't and I'm in no way insulting your intelligence: ALWAYS read the small print. Ask for a copy policy from all the company's that you have had quotes from and compare them at your leisure. One thing that did help with the Co-op iirc is that being a cooperative the more business you had with them the better.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Used them in the past with no issues.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Have used them before with no problems...even got a free Tomtom of them.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies Guys but you are not saying which company ? Co Op or Direct line ??
Thanks.


----------



## bmw72 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have been with both Co-Op being for the longest and been pleased with either so far, decisions decisions..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I was with direct line for many years for car until got SP30 they tried to charge me £180 extra for renewal , so moved to esure. I think the guy may have worked for Coop , i have had dealings with them in last few years not car ins but other stuff and there admin is a disgrace as is staff attitude IMHO


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Co-op should be fine. Diect line is royal bank of scotland. Both should be ok.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I have used direct line for many years, good price and service which is very important for me. Staff excellent when i have had any issues.


----------

